

WiseDame - a “black box” recorder like they have in planes, but for real life - bretthellman
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/26/techcrunch-disrupt-hackathon-winner/

======
Jun8
I really liked this app but didn't understand the part about "This app was
developed with women in mind." Why? They're more social?

~~~
ahemphill
I, too, think it's a good idea but her presentation definitely rubbed me the
wrong way.

